# gold nuggets ebay



## doc999 (Jan 5, 2013)

as anyone any idea why these nuggets are getting such a high value 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scottish-...=UK_Coins_Bullion_Bars_SM&hash=item4abfe4b215


currently 14 bids and £26 +5.95 for 0.45 grams of gold nearly double spot price already .


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 5, 2013)

Fools and their money will always be parted, for the most part.

Although I have bought 2 grams in the past and paid around 15% over spot when the shipping was included. I bought them for the simple fact that they were NATURAL gold nuggets and never processed. Collectors value. :shock: :lol: 

Otherwise that is really a rip off that is common on ebay with gold and silver.


----------



## doc999 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply , just glad I am not missing something


----------



## etack (Jan 5, 2013)

If it is Scottish gold it might be worth more than spot. There was a post about it a few months ago that said it has a descent collector value to it.

Eric


----------



## martyn111 (Jan 5, 2013)

Scottish and particularly Welsh gold has always attracted well over spot if it is authenticated. The main reason being that we don't really have any mines producing any gold due to the strict enviromental controls and health and safety issues that running a mine involve. 
Any nuggets or gold dust offered is usually the result of panners finding the gold in streams, damned hard work for the amount of gold collected, and this reflects in the prices that the gold is offered at.
Welsh gold also has the added value of the association with the Royal Family, gold from the Clogau st davids mine (which closed in 1999) has been used in the wedding rings of the Royal Family since the wedding of the late Queen Mother. The cottage jewellery trade in wales buys up the vast majority of the panned gold from the area, so, if you want some you have to pay well over spot to gain some or else go and pan it yourself.


----------



## doc999 (Jan 5, 2013)

ahh ok , its just that it said on the ad its quickly aquired by the jewelry trade , but to me gold is gold , its now 31+5.95 so well over double over spot , also how would anyone authenticate it as being from a certain area and why would they bother if it was going into jewelry ?


----------



## martyn111 (Jan 5, 2013)

Authentication could be achieved through analysis of the metals present within the gold giving the gold a 'fingerprint' as such.
It is also difficult to reproduce the shape of a natural nugget when melting and casting, so they are normally accepted as the real thing.
The majority of panned gold is in the form of dust which is used in the mass of an item, where as nuggets are usually used as decoration.
Each and every nugget is unique and the larger the rarer, and as everyone knows, rare equals valuable.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a friend who is a flight attendant, she showed me a nugget that was given to her by a frequent flyer on her airline. The nugget is from africa and weighs 7.6 grams with a small piece of quartz visible in it. What would it be worth? Anything over gold value? A few months ago i told her i would give her $300+ for it and she refused it.


----------



## Vargas (Jan 6, 2013)

its-all-a-lie said:


> I have a friend who is a flight attendant, she showed me a nugget that was given to her by a frequent flyer on her airline. The nugget is from africa and weighs 7.6 grams with a small piece of quartz visible in it. What would it be worth? Anything over gold value? A few months ago i told her i would give her $300+ for it and she refused it.



1.) Nuggets are nearly always worth more than just their weight in gold - btw most nuggets are not 100% gold but about 90 - 95% (rest is most of times silver). If more than 5 grams and a nice form (nuggety look) - 1,5 - 3 times the spot price.
(If in the half gram to 3 gram region a litte more than spot)

2.) if the nugget comes from a place, where there is usually no goldmining or has only been looong time ago the price is even higher. So a nugget from Austria or Switzerland would cost a LOT more, than one from South Africa or Australia. (an 8 gram nugget found recently in Austria sold for $ 3500 )

3.) if there are mineralogically interesting inclusions such as quartz crystals/or gold embedded in base mineral again the price goes up

So that piece you were talking about could easily fetch $ 1000 (really also depending on the look). My estimate. (no, i don't want to buy 8) )


----------



## Geo (Jan 6, 2013)

its a commonly known fact (especially in prospecting circles) that real gold nuggets are worth more than refined gold because of its intrinsic value as a jewelry piece or collectability.when nuggets are found with quart attached, the whole piece is weighed and sold as a gemstone.small nuggets of a few grams or less can adorn earrings or rings or made into a pendant. larger specimens are collectible and normally wind up in a private collection. natural gold is never pure. some of the purest natural gold i have ever personally seen was from Nevada. im sure there are other places that have purer gold but still never 99.99% right out of the ground no matter what the size.


----------



## Vargas (Jan 6, 2013)

btw. also copper if found as nuggets or pure (often attached to malachite) looking a bit like a coral - is then a lot more expensive than the copper value. Same goes for Silver or platinum.
And if you come across aluminium in its native form (pure as e.g. crystals) you have to pay a LOT more too. Its *very* rare.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 6, 2013)

My intentions were to have a jeweler attach a bale to the nugget and wear it as a charm on my necklace. I will see if i can get a picture of it and post here, maybe i will offer up a little more money for it and she will sell it to me. I did test it with acids and it held when the 22k acid was applied to the scratch on the stone so it is high purity and the shape is beautiful as well. I knew it was worth more than the gold value but didnt have a clue as to how much. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## doc999 (Jan 6, 2013)

£57 + 5.95 in the end, so 4x over spot , they must be mad!


----------



## kclaptopsrepair (Jan 6, 2013)

doc999 said:


> £57 + 5.95 in the end, so 4x over spot , they must be mad!


Sometimes people got their own value scale - not only that one given by dealers - you should try yourself


----------



## Vargas (Jan 6, 2013)

that is indeed a bit to much, cause that nugget is just half a gram. Even for scottish gold twice over spot would be more than enough.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm not surprised over the price of the gold nugget, as a mineral specimen I could probably sell it if I put it on my table on the mineral fair I visit every autumn. I get 5-10 pounds for 2 cm quartz specimens with barely visible gold grains.

What do you think 0.8g of lead would fetch? I paid over 100 pound for a specimen, but then you don't see natural lead crystal that often. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------

